# wheres all the nissans?



## Anuthab15 (May 15, 2005)

hey everyone whats up i was curious to where the hang outs are? im new here in san diego and i was wondering if there is even chill spots where a lot of people meet up on the weekends or whatever? i own a 2001 dark grey B15 with a 2" in drop, short ram intake and exhaust, its still pretty much stock looking but i will post pics as soon as i can.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=95909


----------



## Anuthab15 (May 15, 2005)

well i know about this meet i was just wondering if any entusiasts meet on a regular basis here in san diego.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Anuthab15 said:


> well i know about this meet i was just wondering if any entusiasts meet on a regular basis here in san diego.


 yeap .. just about every tuesday night , there is a meet at Fuzion cafe on Clairmontmesa blvd, some of us B15'ers meet there.

and also we are gonna try to start something at another place here :: 
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=111769
:thumbup:


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

OmegaManEX said:



> yeap .. just about every tuesday night , there is a meet at Fuzion cafe on Clairmontmesa blvd, some of us B15'ers meet there.


yep, and you should come damnit 

granite b15 huh? nice


----------



## Anuthab15 (May 15, 2005)

so theres some b15`s that meet at fuzion cafe on tuesday nights huh? well if i find it i will cruise through and check it out. but let me know if it changes from now till then and i ll try to make it wherever


----------



## Anuthab15 (May 15, 2005)

is fuzion cafe off of the 163 or how do i get there from downtown? also should i go around 7:30 or what. if you see a dropped granite b15 with mirror tint thats me well i hope to find it and to see some more b15s around would be nice


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

www.serboard.com

I think most of the people on that board are from San diego.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Anuthab15 said:


> is fuzion cafe off of the 163 or how do i get there from downtown? also should i go around 7:30 or what. if you see a dropped granite b15 with mirror tint thats me well i hope to find it and to see some more b15s around would be nice


around 7pm is when people start showing up.

from downtown, go 163 north, exit clairmont mesa blvd west, then keep going until you see a subaru dealership its on the right


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

OmegaManEX said:


> around 7pm is when people start showing up.
> 
> from downtown, go 163 north, exit clairmont mesa blvd west, then keep going until you see a subaru dealership its on the right


yep 
see you there hopefully :fluffy:


----------



## Anuthab15 (May 15, 2005)

hey well i appreciate the feedback and i hope to meet some of you fellow b15`s there, looking forward to finally seeing other nissans around. well i think i can find it so ill so you there tuesday ill probably be there loner since i dont really know any others but just holla at me.


----------

